# I MADE ONE!



## Guest

YEAH! I started my ETSY store!   

It wasnt that hard at all.. I just have to remember to keep posting.. 

Any other suggestions? any one? 

Oh.. I dont know my store addy! LOL

its "smell it like it is" though


----------



## black squirrel

Everything looks so good!  I think your pictures are wonderful.
Here's your link:

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5228592


----------



## Guest

black squirrel said:
			
		

> Everything looks so good!  I think your pictures are wonderful.
> Here's your link:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5228592



THANK YOU!

www.smellitlikeitis.etsy.com


----------



## soapbuddy

Looks good! Great names too!  

Irena


----------



## Tabitha

I hearted you!

When are you going to send some of that lovely soap my way? My soap from Paul won't be cured for a while & my hubby is having a fit...


----------



## Guest

I have some pumpkin soap too.. if you like...


----------



## Soapmaker Man

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> I have some pumpkin soap too.. if you like...



Hey Smelli, don't forget your ole soap mold maker bud here! :cry:   I'd love to try a "Smell It Like It IS" bar of soap!  I hearted you too!  

Now, it's off to look at your new shop! 8) 


Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha

Your chocolate expresso, cran & cran/fig are talking to me!


----------



## Guest

PM'd you Tab!


----------



## Becky

wow, they look awesome!!


----------



## gbtreasures

*New Store*

Looks good enough to eat!   Very pleasing to the eye, also!
Good luck!


----------



## FitMommyOf2

Awesome looking!!! I'll heart you too!

I think with y'all being on Etsy, I should try my luck there too, huh? Look out for Bavarian Scentsations!  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess

I think I might try and get on there again, didn't do much with my store last time, but maybe I will pay more attention this time


----------



## edco76

Nice shop! I started my etsy shop last week. I hant sold anything yet but I am going to add some new soaps tonite maybe.


----------



## Guest

You know.. as much as i spent on listing.. i sold 1 item. I spend over 60.00 advertising on there.. and sold 1 item.. 
I am discontinuing it.


----------



## brian0523

I went and checked out the B&B section on Etsy - and it's flooded with home crafters!  All making the same products, and none of them are distinguishable from the rest.

I can't imagine anyone making much money on Etsy unless you have a very unique item that no one else is selling.


----------



## edco76

brian0523 said:
			
		

> I went and checked out the B&B section on Etsy - and it's flooded with home crafters!  All making the same products, and none of them are distinguishable from the rest.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone making much money on Etsy unless you have a very unique item that no one else is selling.



You are right. I don't think you could ever just list items and wait for them to sell and do well. I just use it as an easy place to post my new things so that I have somewhere for "email" customers to look. I havent had a true "Etsy" sell yet but I have sold 12 bars from people who I directed to the site and then bought via email.


----------

